# tratto centrale del corso



## divina

Ciao.

¿Cómo se diría "tratto centrale del corso" en español?

Las palabras "tratto" y "curso", parece que son calles o algo por el estilo.

Tutto il tratto centrale del corso - dal ponte sulla ferrovia fino a via Gamboloita - è il loro regno.

Todo el tramo central de la calle principal - desde el puente sobre el ferrocarril hasta la via Gamboloita - es su reino.

Toda la sección central de la calle principal - desde el puente sobre el ferrocarril hasta la via Gamboloita - es su reino.

El "reino" en este caso se refiere al territorio de una banda/pandilla.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?

Grazie.


----------



## atidervish

Personalmente, la traducción con "tramo" me gusta más. Por lo demás, yo traduciría "corso" como "avenida".


----------



## Tomby

atidervish said:


> Personalmente, la traducción con "tramo" me gusta más. Por lo demás, yo traduciría "corso" como "avenida".


Todo el *tramo* central de la *avenida* - desde el puente sobre el ferrocarril hasta la via Gamboloita - es su *reino*.


> El "reino" en este caso se refiere al territorio de una banda/pandilla.


Dipende del contesto.


----------



## atidervish

Para mí, si por "reino" se entiende área de dominio, la traducción es perfecta. (=
Il contesto si capisce benissimo.


----------



## Tomby

Si previamente no se habla de bandas o pandillas está claro que es "_su área de influencia_".


----------



## 0scar

No entiendo que hace una pandilla en medio de una avenida, salvo que sean suicidas.
Quizás "centrale" signifique "principal" y no "central"


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar, se refiere a la avenida a lo largo, no a lo ancho. Por eso se habla de "tramo"


----------



## 0scar

Hombre, si es que nos vamos a poner geométricos entonces ni largo ni ancho, si es central es un punto, además "dal ponte sulla ferrovia fino a via Gamboloita" es una dirección italiana, y las direcciones muy largas tampoco son


----------



## honeyheart

Supongamos que una avenida tiene 30 cuadras de largo: su _tramo central_ son las 10 cuadras del medio (o sea, de la décima a la vigésima).  Y para especificar, se aclara que son las 10 cuadras que van desde ese puente (las vías del tren pasan por abajo) hasta esa calle (transversal a la avenida).


----------



## ursu-lab

"Central" aquí es sinónimo de "en el medio".

*3.     * adj. Dicho de un lugar: Que está *entre dos extremos*. _América Central.


_Además, hay muchas avenidas de la ciudad (las más anchas) que tiene un "carril" central ajardinado, y los vehículos circulan lateralmente. Así que las pandillas podrían perfectamente quedarse en esa parte central. 
De todas formas, cuando dice "central" especifica "desde .... hasta...." entonces tiene lógica la explicación de HH que entiende la avenida como una línea larga: la avenida es muy larga, y su tramo central -que va desde ... hasta... - está bajo el control de la pandilla.



> El "reino" en este caso se refiere al territorio de una banda/pandilla.


----------



## 0scar

Eppur si muove... il centro di qualsiasi cosa è un punto...


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Eppur si muove... il centro di qualsiasi cosa è un punto...



 (purtroppo in WR manca il simbolo della "perdiz mareada"...)



> il tratto *centrale *del corso


Lasciando perdere la differenza tra "centro" (sostantivo) e "*centrale*" (aggettivo, parola presente nella frase da tradurre), una curiosità:
dove posizioneresti il "punto" dell'America Centrale?  In mezzo alla foresta del Darién? 

Dal RAE:


ursu-lab said:


> *3.     * adj. Dicho de un lugar: Que está *entre dos extremos*. _América Central.
> _



Dal Garzanti
centrale (aggettivo):
*2* (_geog_.) si dice della parte *mediana (mediana=en el medio) *di un territorio: _America_, _Italia centrale_


----------



## 0scar

Está bien, me retracto, América Central o Centroamérica está bien dicho y el Sol gira alrededor de la Tierra como todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## flljob

divina said:


> Tutto il tratto centrale del corso - dal ponte sulla ferrovia fino a via Gamboloita - è il loro regno.
> 
> Todo el tramo central de la calle principal - desde el puente del ferrocarril hasta la via Gamboloita - es su feudo/territorio.


 
Yo lo diría así.

Saludos


----------



## Waldesca

Este hilo puede ayudar.


----------

